# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  The new Sorensen Stealth . . .

## Steve Sorensen

. . . will be at IBMA 2017, Booth 100.



Bluegrassers beware.

Steve

(Many thanks to Hans Brentrup for letting me continue the "Stealth" lineage.)

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Don Grieser

Reveal it now or be cursed forever.  :Laughing:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## CES

Killing me, Steve!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The first time I caught a glimpse of the B-2 bomber, hugging the valley contours as it slipped back towards Edwards AFB, I almost crashed my car.  

Better to take this slowly and safely . . .



Steve

----------

Don Grieser, 

Ron McMillan, 

TC-in-NC

----------


## MontanaMatt

Pictures, sure, but sounds please!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A view from the backside.



Internal recurves allow for flowing lines from soundboards to 3D sides.

Steve

----------

Don Grieser, 

JEStanek

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Steve. You're right. I need time to admire each picture. I don't think you should take it to IBMA (bluegrass police and all). Drop it off in NM on your way there to stay safe.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, I'm pretty sure there is a rule in the guidelines somewhere about not being a tease!  :Wink:  
Seriously that looks awesome!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

In that case, Skip, I shouldn't mention that there is a second Stealth getting hardware tomorrow.



Steve

----------


## sgarrity

Look forward to seeing this one!

----------


## Ron McMillan

Definite black marks for the teasing. Very cruel. I look forward to a full set of photographs and some quality video footage  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

I guess that one goes to Gotham City...

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## dang

I can't see anything... :Cool:

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Timbofood

Talk about mandolin porn! HOOOOoooEEEeee!
That's mighty interesting, stock or commissioned? Very very nice indeed!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Timothy,

The two prototypes were done to test several ideas about modernizing the mandolin form that I've been thinking about based upon the consistent player response to the tone and feel of the previous "X-Series" mandolins.

As I've mentioned previously, my goal with these builds is to meet or exceed my "tone target" mandolins which include -- a couple of mandolins from the Gibson Loar era, a Danny Roberts/Derrington instrument, a specific Heiden, and a combination of a couple Gilchrist mandolins.  To my ear, these instruments provide the range, power, balance, complexity, and response which really allows players maximum expression.

At the same time, I have no interest in building antique reproductions.  I deeply admire the builders who have refined and re-invigorated the Loar tradition, but am too tempted by the "what if . . ." questions which pop into my mind as I better understand what makes players tick.

I also wanted to test some new carving and material ideas . . . more on that later.

I'm looking forward to taking these prototypes to IBMA and hearing/watching pickers really beat on them.  Based on the response from players, I'll make some tweaks and offer custom builds and perhaps a spec production instrument from time to time.

Here are some of shots of the front of the first Stealth prototype --

  

Finish is nitrocellulose lacquer.  Hardware is basic.  Both prototypes have K&K Twin Internal pickups installed.

Again, I would like to thank Hans Brentrup for the inspiration and the OK to continue the "Stealth" lineage.

Steve

----------

40bpm, 

dang, 

Don Grieser, 

GarY Nava, 

Jerusalem Ridge, 

Jess L., 

Johnny60, 

MontanaMatt, 

Ron McMillan, 

sgarrity, 

Timbofood

----------


## Paul Statman

> I guess that one goes to Gotham City...


Yes - that would not look out of place hanging in the bat-cave. Very nicely done, Steve! I very much look forward to hearing one.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Love the innovations and experimentation! The sweep of the curves seem to be in a dynamic conversation with each other; awesome aesthetic! I also especially appreciate that Hans allows his innovations to have new life under new hands. I'm curious about a couple things. How does the air volume inside the box compare with other instruments? Also, I've read some interesting takes on sound-holes and love the stylized "S" holes there; very violin like. I'm wondering about your thoughts on porting the bass bout.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Don Grieser

Yep, it's great to see something other than an F5. Great design.

----------

Jess L., 

Ron McMillan, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Ron McMillan

The three new photographs are a joy. That's my computer wallpaper taken care of for another few months  :Smile:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Dave,

Internal air volume is very close to traditional F body.  

If you look closely, you'll see that the sound holes curve inward on the outside border of each hole.  This "venting" design actually increases the aperture although by the front view holes are quite narrow.  The result is a pleasant surprise -- excellent balance in response across the neck, great treble, and great tone for the player.  I considered a sound port, but don't really think it is necessary based upon what I'm hearing from the prototypes.

Steve

PS - Been picking on this one tonight -



Got to ship them out to Raleigh for IBMA tomorrow afternoon.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## John Soper

Amazing!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Bertram Henze

It reminds me of a quote (proving that this will see the end of time itself):




> Zaphod's attention however was elsewhere. His attention was riveted on the ship standing next to Hotblack Desiato's limo. His mouths hung open.
> "That," he said, "that ... is really bad for the eyes ..."
> Ford looked. He too stood astonished.
> It was a ship of classic, simple design, like a flattened salmon, twenty yards long, very clean, very sleek. There was just one remarkable thing about it.
> "It's so ... black!" said Ford Prefect, "you can hardly make out its shape ... light just seems to fall into it!"
> Zaphod said nothing. He had simply fallen in love.
> The blackness of it was so extreme that it was almost impossible to tell how close you were standing to it.
> "Your eyes just slide off it ..." said Ford in wonder. It was an emotional moment. He bit his lip.
> Zaphod moved forward to it, slowly, like a man possessed - or more accurately like a man who wanted to possess. His hand reached out to stroke it. His hand stopped. His hand reached out to stroke it again. His hand stopped again.
> ...

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is just too cool!

----------


## UsuallyPickin

I am a purist at heart.. an if you can't take it straight from the bottle is it really all that good  kind of guy.... I admit to being stuck in my ways and little given to flights of fancy over the new and different. It is quite possible that if it were 1915 I might still be playing a bowl back and shaking my head at those new fangled designs over at Gibson. Yet I have to say Master Luthier Sorensen makes lovely instruments. Without a doubt he is part of the golden age of luthiery. Well done sir ... well done R/

----------

Paul Statman, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## rfd

TOTALLY love it.  awesome.  prog mando at its finest.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## CES

Thanks for the additional pics, Steve! Absolutely gorgeous!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are few more glam shots of #2.  I realized that there is a long tradition of hot rodding '23s . . . which is a fair analogy for these builds.  Of course Ford never installed a Versi in the original classic T.

 

   





Steve

----------

Boharm, 

Don Grieser, 

Jess L., 

John MacPhee

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Well, both Stealth prototypes are winging over towards Raleigh for IBMA 2017.  I'm really looking forward to hearing and seeing how they hold up under hard-driving pressure next week.

These two instrument really are prototypes with a host of changes which now have to stand or fail in the real world.

Based upon how they do, I'm really looking forward to going back into the shop and pushing further down this path.

Steve

----------

John MacPhee, 

MontanaMatt

----------


## John Soper

It was great fun seeing you at IBMA and getting the chance to play many versions of the Sorensen visionary designs.  Loved the Stealth #1, especially having learned the special sauce the went into its construction.  Amazing!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## MontanaMatt

Is the special sauce secret ?  Do tell!

----------


## Timbofood

Matt, all special sauces are secret!

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Phil Goodson

Enjoyed playing the new models at IBMA on Friday.  Great designs and finish.  I liked everything, but honestly I'm still a fan of the more traditional Sorensen styles.  Hey, but I'm old!! :Smile:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

It was great to hear Don Rigsby up on stage with Stealth #2 (the Red Hot Rod) on the big street stage at IBMA --

https://www.facebook.com/paula.hinto...4158431225047/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Liam Purcell (*Cane Mill Road*) checking out the Stealth prototypes --

Red Hot Rod --
https://www.facebook.com/11964550814...7972669641697/

Black Ninja --
https://www.facebook.com/canemillroa...0920789593069/
This is a live show using K&K Twin internal pickup only.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Perhaps the best quote from IBMA on the red Stealth mandolin came when I asked Josh Gooding for feedback. 

He said, "Not now . . ." and kept picking . . .



and picking . . .



and picking . . .



Steve

----------


## ChCollins

Steve has figured something out with this design. I was about three rows back from Don Rigsby on stage with the red one. I figured Don Rigsby could probably make anything sound good. Then after circling the expo waiting for people to put it down, I was able to get my hands on the black one, man oh man, that is one sweet mandolin.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I shared this elsewhere, but thought it would be a good addition to the Stealth info.  

This is Zack Arnold (ClayBank) on Stealth#2 with Danny Roberts on Zack's new Sorensen VX.  Both instruments are brand new at the time of this recording.  I used my Samsung Galaxy7 with no adjustments to the sound quality.  We were in the back room of the player's Green Room for the IBMA CBA Suite, so there is a bit of chatter in the background from next door.




Steve

----------

Timbofood

----------


## LeosWood

These things are some of the most gorgeous instruments I've ever seen.  Absolutely stunning!

----------


## Timbofood

Very cool indeed! Nice balance all the way around.

----------


## billhay4

This is quite a stunning design. I, for one, would like to know how the 3D body is done. I would also like to know how the bridge was modified to account for the steepened arch created by the soundhole design.
My only negative aesthetic response is to the headstock design. Not to my taste, but it does fit the overall vibe of the instrument.
Great work.
Bill

----------


## V70416

Powerful pickin.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Bill,

The arching of the top between the sound holes is essentially the same that of all my "X-Series" mandolins.  I wanted to be sure that the working area of the bridge was starting from a place that I know and understand.  

However, from there out, things are very different.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Update from the real world -- 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater



Steve

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Gladys S

> Update from the real world -- 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


This is the Jimmy Mattingsly who plays with Garth Brooks!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Stealth attack on Tacoma!

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Steve Sorensen

The next Stealth attack is gathering momentum . . .



Steve

----------


## terzinator

STEVE! How you doing with the fires?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris,
Sent you a PM.  All good where we're at so far.  But bad air quality.
Steve

----------


## JeromeLCSW

Are these getting hot rod paint too?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Oh, they'll be hot rods for sure!
Steve

----------


## Skip Kelley

> The next Stealth attack is gathering momentum . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve, those pegheads are wicked cool!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cool shot of the hot rod red Stealth on the big stage with Jimmy Mattingly --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Doing a little late night testing of the next Stealth before finishing --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Well, this is cool to see!



A great shot of Jimmy Mattingly with Stealth #2 in the final Nashville show for epic tour of Garth Brooks and Trisha Yearwood!  Photo credit - Karen Grouten

Steve  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

In a different, and rather silly string of this Forum, questions arose about using bamboo composite "wood" for mandolin construction.

I'll admit, the question had entered my mind as well.  Since bamboo is becoming more available, is easily renewable, and has a stiffness and density similar to red oak, it seemed like a natural thing to test.

Now that we are past April Fools Day, and I've had some time to see how this build matured . . .

  

This is the initial Stealth prototype (previously shown with it's flat black "stealth" disguise).  Top, back, neck, and sides are all milled from bamboo.

Now, after half a year, I'll report, the tone of this instrument is really pretty and "chimey" with good bass, moderate power, and very bright focused trebles.  Of course, I really had to think about the top graduations to get a tone balance which would be acceptable.  The neck has an adjustable truss rod, and has remained dead-straight.

Milling the bamboo material generated a fine wheat-smelling dust . . . which permeated the shop, lingered, and, unfortunately for me, was really hard on the lungs . . . even with a good dust mask.

Bottom line -- This was a really interesting experiment.  One can make a good sounding mandolin using only bamboo, but as long as there is reasonably priced maple and spruce in the world, it seems like a novelty only.

Steve

PS - The second Stealth prototype (Red and Black), currently being played by Jimmy Mattingly, was Sitka Spruce top, Sugar Maple back, Mahogany neck, bamboo rim assembly.  His assessment from the studio and stage is that, "It has far better tone, balance, and power than (his) Sam Bush model Gibson."  I think the third Stealth build, which goes into finishing soon, is even better.

----------


## JeromeLCSW

Whoa!

----------


## John Soper

That first Stealth was a fine sounding instrument!  It would be interesting to hear how it matured.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks John!  

I found that in a jam, the bamboo top doesn't have the power of a spruce-topped instrument.  Sure doesn't deliver the power of the Spruce/Sugar Maple second prototype.  

I would love to hear how it records for a really good classical player, because the complexity of the crystal chime of the A and E courses . . . particularly up the neck . . . are really attractive to my ear.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

When the first round of finishing starts to get you really excited about a new instrument . . .



Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This hot rod is ready DRIVE!



Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## CES

I dig that box!! Amazing, Steve, as always... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that's just too cool! I love the blue color! Nice tail piece too; it really fits well with the mandolins design!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you, Skip!

I've always loved the "Electric Blue" look on hot rods, so this build has been a dream for a while.

The tailpiece is the result of a long, long, long effort with 3D printed steel.  Based on how this one performs, there will still be tweaks, I'm sure.

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I got a call from Andy Statman asking if he could check out the new cobalt blue Stealth while he was in LA for a show.  It was fascinating watching him run a "first pass" on the mandolins I brought -- he played hard and pushed to the extremes.




Steve

----------

Ron McMillan, 

Skip Kelley, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Justin Harrison is taking the new cobalt blue Stealth out on tour with *Nu-Blu* for a while.  Got this quick video before they headed north to Modesto --




Steve

----------


## Gladys S

It sounds great and looks appropriate for the Nu-Blu name!  Eye-catching especially for those in the back of an auditorium!  Can't wait to hear them on Aug 25 at San Diego.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Steve: these players are all fantastic, but I wonder how many people are like me, wishing I could hear the Stealth (or other Sorensens) played in a gentle, melodic manner, perhaps in the style of Isaac Eicher or Don Stiernberg? 

I know, I know, some people are never satisfied  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ron,

Ha!  It seems that the Stealth urges players to throw on the power.  

Did you take a listen to this video (below) from Danny Roberts in the Sorensen Tone string?  Although you might not see it from the outside, his VX has very similar graduations and voicing to the blue Stealth and now has two years of busy play-time on it -- 




The balance and complexity of response that Danny achieves with this mandolin is my target for ALL Sorensen builds.  

To me, the magic of the 1920s Loar-era mandolins is that they can deliver a range of response which satisfies the full spectrum of modern mandolin players in all genres of music.  And while my goal is to breathe fresh style into my builds, I am also determined to match that well-established target of excellence in balance, complexity, range of responsiveness, and genre-spanning richness which are exemplified in the finest Loar-signed mandolins.

This is why I describe the Stealth as a "Hotrod" -- because, it starts with a deep love of the traditional old original, and then goes from there with the modern, sleek, comfortable, powerful playability.

Steve  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Silas Powell picking some _Get Up John_ the black Sorensen Stealth prototype --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a YouTube video of Danny Roberts talking about the cobalt blue Stealth --




I previously posted a link to this post from Facebook and realized that it may not be accessible for everyone.

At just over a year old, I believe that this mandolin is maturing nicely and is in quite capable hands!

Also, here is a video of Silas Powell on the original black Stealth doing a bit of "My Last Days on Earth" in honor of Ol' Bill --




Steve

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Aaron Smith

Wow :0 so powerful and open!

----------

